# Size tires for Ram 2500 leveled?



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a 2007 Ram 2500 leveled with XD wheels that running & I think I'm running 35x 12.50's right now but the tires stick out a few inches past the fenderwell. I just picked up some factory wheels and was wondering what size tires I needed to get so that the tires no longer stick out past the fenderwell?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

it might just be the backspacing of the aftermarket wheels I know 285/70-17s "33" will fit


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

BadBob said:


> it might just be the backspacing of the aftermarket wheels I know 285/70-17s "33" will fit


Can I remove the backspacing?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

jmack said:


> Can I remove the backspacing?


Either the offsets of the aftermarket wheels push them out past the fenders or there are spacers between the wheel and hub that push them out.

If you go back to the factory wheels and remove any spacers, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have 315/70/17 with stock rims and they stick out just a bit. Enough to make the truck nasty on wet roads or dirt roads.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Either the offsets of the aftermarket wheels push them out past the fenders or there are spacers between the wheel and hub that push them out.
> 
> If you go back to the factory wheels and remove any spacers, you shouldn't have any problems.


I think it is the offset of the wheels. I change the front brake pads a few months back and there were no spacers.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

A stock tire is a 265. You can go to a 285 and it looks a lot better and shouldn't stick out much more then stock on a stock wheel.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Lakeandbay said:


> I have 315/70/17 with stock rims and they stick out just a bit. Enough to make the truck nasty on wet roads or dirt roads.


What tires are you running? I have BFG MT right now but thinking of going back with something like a toyo AT.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

305/65-17


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> A stock tire is a 265. You can go to a 285 and it looks a lot better and shouldn't stick out much more then stock on a stock wheel.


How much smaller is the 285 than the 315? Toyo doent make the tire I want in a a 315. I have a leveling kit so I dont want to go to small but I also dont want something that is going to rub.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a pretty big difference.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

30 mm is about an inch. 285's aren't skinny though. A 285 is a little less than 11" wide.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

jmack said:


> How much smaller is the 285 than the 315? Toyo doent make the tire I want in a a 315. I have a leveling kit so I dont want to go to small but I also dont want something that is going to rub.


 Search metric to standard tire conversions


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/tires-wheels-forum/219497-285-75-17-295-70-17-nitto-hankook.html


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i have o4 4x4 2500 dodge with factory steel wheels and 315 70 17 bfg at, they are not out much from the fender, and nothing rubs on turns


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have an 04 with stock rims leveled. When I bought it brand new I put 35x12.50 BFG MT KM1s on it with no rubbing. Now I run 315 goodyear duratracs and at full turn they rub the control arms, but its not enough for me to go out and drop a bunch of money on new rims. Check the actual measurements of each manufacture tire sizes b/c each can vary from brand to brand.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been comparing numbers for new tires on my 2500hd It has 20 inch wheel and I am going to do the 2.5 leveling kit. I already have a tahoe with the lift and level and run 285/65/18 I changed wheels and got rub. Stock= no rub.
25.4mm =1 inch. If I went to a 305/55/20 with a level kit I get no rub, no trim out and the tire doesnt stick out. You would get more height with a 295/65 check the toyo website and they will give you all the tire sizes they offer according to wheel size


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

285/75/17 a little over 34" tall and skinnier. These are not the 285/70/17 which are wider and only 33". Toyo makes them in their mud tire not sure about AT. I run them on my 2012 2500 leveled and stock rims. Had to order on line to find them. No rubbing. Not a fan of tires that stick out past the wheel wells.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

I run Hankook Dynapro ATM on my 2006 dodge 2500 in a size of 315/70R17 on XD wheels that have little offset. They fit nice and stick out a smidge. Not even close to rubbing. I can get you a picture when I get home.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

txrowdy said:


> I run Hankook Dynapro ATM on my 2006 dodge 2500 in a size of 315/70R17 on XD wheels that have little offset. They fit nice and stick out a smidge. Not even close to rubbing. I can get you a picture when I get home.


Sounds good thanks! After doing a littler research that is the exact size I'm probably going to go with.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot about the picture and this is the only one I have on my phone. It should help to give you an idea of the stance though.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

POMPANO said:


> 285/75/17 a little over 34" tall and skinnier. These are not the 285/70/17 which are wider and only 33". Toyo makes them in their mud tire not sure about AT. I run them on my 2012 2500 leveled and stock rims. Had to order on line to find them. No rubbing. Not a fan of tires that stick out past the wheel wells.


Yeah I'm not a fan of tires that stick out either. Can you please post a pic of your 285/75/17 on you truck? I looked it up and Toyo does make an AT in that size. If I like the way they look on your truck I'm going to order a set.


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

I put 305 Nitto ALL terrains on mine and they are great. I had a 06 before that I put 315 BFG All Terrains on and they rubbed on tight turns and backing up


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Just saw your post jmack. Here some pics of the 285/75/17 on stock steelies. They are the max width tire for the skinnier steel wheels. The factory alloys can handle a 35" 12.5 17 or the 315. I can better pics I just happened to have these handy.


----------

